

Ask HN: Why does Wikipedia still render equations poorly on retina displays? - Xcelerate

A question that the HN crowd may know the answer to.  Every time I visit Wikipedia to read a technical article, the LaTeX markup annoys me immensely as it doesn&#x27;t display correctly for retina (or HiDPI) displays.  The font is pixelated and is rendered for low-res screens.<p>High resolution displays have been around for quite a while now; is there some reason that Wikipedia persists in using low quality graphics?
======
runjake
Because, as far as I can tell, they are images and not an actual font. Bitmaps
are pixel-doubled on Retina, which makes them blocky.

Example:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equation)

~~~
Xcelerate
Oh, I know that. I was just wondering why the images aren't rendered for HiDPI
screens. Other popular websites do this just fine.

~~~
runjake
Because no volunteers have done it yet.

------
dragonbonheur
The real question is why do retina displays render Wikipedia equations poorly.

